# Alimentar Y/O conexion.. Amplificador de audio para auto



## xmrling (Abr 14, 2006)

Estoy interesado en hacer un amplificadorcador de audio para auto y estuve buscado y me encotre este
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/amp55/index.htm

Es muy sencillo, y en este sitio  manifiestan q es bueno pero leido todo el texto respecto a la contruccion,y la primera duda y en la que me quiero asorar por lo delicado que es..
¿ como alimentarlo, teniendo en cuenta que en la web hablan de utilizar un relay ?en siguiente parrafo

Ni piense en conectar el cable de alimentación del amplificador a la llave de encendido del vehículo directamente. Ni la llave de un camión de gran porte soportaría la corriente. La forma de conectarlo es simple, aunque requiere de un relay. Los contactos de la bobina del relay van en paralelo con la radio o pasa cintas actual del coche, mientras que los contactos de la llave mecánica de ese relay van en serie con el cable (grueso) que trae alimentación al amplificador desde la batería. De esta forma el relay hace la fuerza bruta y la llave de encendido sólo debe mover la bobina del electroimán. El relay debe ser capaz de manejar hasta 50A. Es posible conseguir uno así en las casas de repuestos para auto, pidiendo el que conmuta la alimentación general del motor o el que acciona el motor de arranque. Los que se emplean en las luces son demasiado pequeños.

ME GUSTARIA QUE ME AYUDARAN CON UN DIAGRAMA PARA MAS SEGURIDAD..

Verdaderamente vale el intento?

La potencia 55WTS RMS:IMPEDANCIA 4 OHM Que referencia debo comprar las bocinas?Teniendo en cuenta que RMS?


EL TDA1562 esta en diferentes series caual es el mejor TDA1562Q / QS10 / ST / SD

ESPERO AYUDITA PROTA MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS...
SERIAL BUENA IDEA YA QUE LOS QUE SE ENCUENTRAN EN EL COMERCIO SE ENCUENTRAN EN POTENCIA pmpo


Consumo por canal 10 amperios 
potencia 55watts RMS


----------



## Maná 87 (Abr 17, 2006)

mira con respecto a ese amplificador de 55WRMS ese valor es algo teorico en la practica lo maximo que podrias sacar con una distorsion racionable son 50 - 53WRMS y lo que vos decis de la alimentacion es algo sencillo no hace falta un relay, en la pagina te lo propònen para no tener q prender el stereo y el amplificador por aparte pero como este bicho toma 10Amperios y este valor es conciderable ya que en un auto se utilizan minimo 4 canales y multiplicado esto te da que el conjunto de amplificador "chupa" 40Amperios y ese valor es una "burrada" por asi decirlo lo q podes aser es buscar una llave (medio grande) arriba de los 40A tambien sirven las llaves de 220V a 10A  y conectarla a la alimentacion q va a los cuatro amplificadores no una llave para cada modulo sino una para todos...me comprendes? Con respecto a las bocinas siempre tenes que pasarte del valor de potencia de el amplificador es por precaucion generalmente la bocinas para auto es recomendable uno pesado con un iman de 30onzas para arriba con una impedancia de 4ohm tenes que respetar ese valor ya que si pones una de mayor Z el modulo no despliega toda la potencia real y con el tiempo se estropean las etapas y se es una de menor Z el amplificador te suministra una potencia mayor a la que puede soportar el parlante y lo podes llegar a quemar la bobina interna y por consecuencis el amplificador te demanda mas corriente que la normal por lo q genera un incremento de temperatura q si no tenes un buen sistema de disipacion podes llegar a quemar el integrado la temperatura es un factor fatal para todo tipo de semiconductor(transistores, integrados, etc.,) por mas q tenga proteccion contra sobre calentamiento...bueno eso es algo que debes saber sobre la instalacion de estos bichoss...y eso de cual es el mejor integrado no te preocupes todos son iguales lo unico que cambia es el porcentaje de distorsion a max. Pot. el voltaje y corriente de trabajo no cambian eso es lo es verdaderamente importante y si queres aser lo del relay hacelo,la verdad lo que tenes que ver es cual opcion te sale mas economica...bueno es lo que la mayoria busca, igual pronto te mando un esquemita de como conectar el relay..okas!

                                                          chau


----------



## xmrling (Abr 19, 2006)

Si tienes uno mejor te lo agradezco, por el momento pienso hacer solo dos etapas, pero mi pregunta ahora, verdaderamente si es buena la idea, o me da igual.. ..por lo siguiente: tengo un radio mp3 de 4x52watts crees q gane algo mas de potencia o me da igual

Si me ira sonar mas...


----------



## pastorio (Ago 1, 2007)

yo tengo una radio de 50wx4 pioneer , conectando cada amplificador a cada salida suena mas?
tengo 2 parlantes "pionneer" 6x9 4way 1500w max 80w nom 4ohm impedance

hay forma de meter 2 salidas asi obtener 100wx2?
no se nada de audio


----------



## Maná 87 (Ago 14, 2007)

hola a todos! con respecto a que se coloquen amplificador a una radio que suministra 52Wx 4 les digo q esas radios en realidad suministran un max de 30W RMS sin distorsión audible mas alla de eso el sonido se colorea y se producen armónicos de orden impar muy orribles de escuchar bueno eso es para los que se guian por el buen sonido hay otros q se conforman hasta con un 20%! total de distorsión, algo inconsebible para mi. bueno volviendo al tema cuando coloques esta unidad de potencia amplificando cada parlante individualmente se notara una mejora importante con respecto a la fidelidad pero lo bueno es que podras obtener hasta 60Wrms en 4ohm con una distorsión bajisima yo te lo digo por q armo amplificador discretos, hibridos e integrados y nunca me quedo con lo q me dice la hoja de datos yo los pongo a prueba los mido y saco conclusiones, cuando arme este tda1562q lo  medi y su potencia en audio dinamica desde 15Hz hasta los 23.2KHz es de 60Wrms y la verdad que tiene un buen desempeño con una considerable disipación termica. la conclusión es que si! sonara mas fuerte pero si queres aun mas! diseña para tus parlantes un recinto acustico, el desempeño acustico subira en un 40% depende de que tan bien se diseñe la caja y los materiales utilizados. 

bueno espero q te halla servido mi contribución saludos desde argentina


----------



## elgriegonico (Nov 5, 2007)

En realidad estuviste generoso con la potencia rms ya que la mayoría de los equipos de audio automotor de 50 w *4 rms tienen en esa potencia una distorsion del orden del 10%(mucho)
en una calidad buena de audio no sobrepasa los 20W REALES PERO REPITO con muy buena calidad de audio


----------



## yo_santi87 (Ago 10, 2009)

Los estereos de auto no tiran 50W rms por canal de ninguna manera, yo tengo un sony, 50Wx4 y me costo, pero encontre en sony la potencia rms por canal y dice que es 23W rms x 4. 

Igual con el equipo al maximo (siempre sin ninguna potencia) distorsiona bastante...

Creo que el dato de 20W rms con buena calidad que dijo elgriegonico, es muy cierto.


----------

